# SIM 180 vs VW Golf MK5 R32.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Well it's back on VAG for me during this detail on a fellow Briskoda Member's lovely VW Golf MK5 R32.........:car:

I have been in contact with Ian for a while now, been to a few shows and spoke about having the car detailed but Ian has moved on from a few cars including an Octavia vRS and before the R32 a nice Edition30...........:car:

Ian was keen to remove some of the swirls inflicted onto his paintwork from the previous owner but also lay down some protection for the future months, Ian has a few of his own choice products so I would also get a chance to have a play with those during this detail............:detailer:

So on Saturday morning the car arrived looking as follows:










Check out the Exhaust Pipes:



















These wheels shouldn't be on here.........





































Someone has been stolen the interior trim..........:doublesho


















































































I quite like these sort of blinds........:thumb:





































Some swirls evident:










And some goodies:










Now to clarify, Ian has the original R32 wheels but these are away with the powdercoaters at the moment so the Edition30 wheels may slightly confuse any VAG nuts out there, also the standard 'chequered' plate trim isn't too pleasant in the R32 so it's all been ripped out and replacement parts are on order but were not available in time for the detail.......

*The Detail Process:*

With the Edition30 wheels not hanging around on here for too long there was no point in getting them off the car so I just decided to tidy them up regardless, using an EZ Wheel Brush, Detailer Brush and some Bilberry Wheel Cleaner:










Rinsing first:










With some attention to the arches:










Bilberry Wheel Cleaner applied:










Aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush:










Smaller areas attended too with a Detailer Brush:










Rinsed:










Then some build up on the back section of the spokes called for some Iron Cut:



















This was then rinsed off and all wheels completed in the same way, no wheel sealant was applied.

The car was washed using Nilfisk C120.4 Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:




























Then foamed:




























I then went around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attending to the Petrol Cap, Boot Shut, Door Shuts and Front End:














































Then the car was rinsed and foamed again:




























Then into the wash bucket with a Lambswool Wash Mitt and washed a few panels:



















Then into the rinse bucket and repeated on other panels:




























The car was then rinsed down:



















I then clayed the car with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay using Megs Last Touch as lube:














































Following this another rinse:










Then an application of Megs Last Touch:










Followed by a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then decided to attend to the Number Plate sticky fixers with some AS Tardis and a Microfibre cloth:



















During claying there was a lot of Tar on the lower panels so I decided to remove these with some AS Tardis and a Microfibre Cloth:










I then taped up the car with some 3M 3434 tape:





































At this point I decided to attend to the lovely Miltek Exhaust with some Autosol, Wire Wool and a Microfibre Cloth:




























Looking good:



















Jules's little motor was in for an MOT so at this point I dropped her off at work and then came back to crack on with some paintwork correction.......:buffer:

So all ready to go:










I had the Work Lamps out but this showed little so I had to go with the Brinkmann around the car, highlighting defects to try and remove as many as possible, really struggled with the photography as I am sure you can tell now it was over cast...........

The paintwork on the R32 was as expected tough so working with the 3M Compounding Pad and some Megs 105 removed a good amount of defects first working on the Driver's Rear Door:




























Inspection:










Buffing:










And onto the next section:




























Then onto the 3M Finishing Pad with some Megs 205:










Out with some AG Spot Pads I was provided with to attend to the door handle areas by hand:










Then on and around the rest of the car - Driver's Front Door:



















Roof:




























As you can now see the sun popped out so out with the Oakley's - Driver's Rear Wing:










Then I decided to attend to the B-Pillars using a Spot Pad and some AG Pads I had been given a long time ago, so here are the befores:










Working with the Compounding Pad and some 3M Ultrafine:



















Then refined with some Menz FF on the Finishing Pad:










Forgot the afters on that side but did get one on the other side:



















After correction work I decided to attend to the Engine Bay so this was rinsed, with the engine running and then some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attended to most areas:




























This was then rinsed:










Then the whole car was rinsed:










Some Megs Last Touch was applied all over:










Then this was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Now as you will have seen Ian had some Dodo Juice Super Natural so I decided to go with some Dodo Juice Lime Prime underneath applied via an Applicator Pad:





































This was buffed off:



















As stated, this was followed by some Dodo Juice Super Natural via an Applicator Pad:




























And buffed off:










This was then topped off with some Zaino Z8 via a Microfibre Cloth:




























Time to then attend to the interior using Henry, a Megs Slide Lock Brush and a Microfibre Dusting Mitt:
































































Used a Megs Hair Brush on the Mats along with Henry:



















I then used some Megs Glass Cleaning and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:



















On the inside I used the Wonder Bonnet:










The engine bay was dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:



















I then applied some Megs Hyper Dressing to the wheel arches:










Tyres were dressed with AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush but I didn't take a pic........

*The Results:*





























































































































































































































































And that's it...........:thumb:

Not a full detail in the sense of leather being treated, etc but nevertheless a nice motor to work on and also nice to try some of the Super Natural that I have seen a lot of people use on the forum, not sure on it's durability but it was easy enough to apply and remove.........:thumb:

Will be nice to see some pics of the motor with the trim fitted and Ian's new wheels on, I will get an update on these at a later date but thanks to Ian for taking some quality pics on his SLR.............

Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks really nice Simon. Do you think the Z8 added to the SN finish?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

good job particularly on the zorsts!new pw?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si as all ways great work  love it :argie:


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Good work ... as always. I've always hankered after an R32 of any mark, shame they have dropped it for the mk6.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning mate! great work


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice write up Si. Car looks great :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lot of nice pics there. Look stunning! Love these motors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Great work as always Si ;0)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Great right up as usual from yourself  love the exhaust.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

great work as usual....but why you still posting in the showroom when your a suporter?

ryan


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

As always great work and write up!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job and write-up bud


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

good work there mate and a nice car i think those wheels suit it better.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

great work and write up as always, although the past few ive noticed a disting lack of your little helper!!lol


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Cracking stuff as usual mate! :thumb:

Quick question. Does Megs apc foam up after agitating with a brush or does it need a foaming sprayer?


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Great Work, looks spot on.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Simon! Gotta love a nice R32!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Great work and thought there was some slr shots in there of you machining, nice pics to have.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work mate, More so considering its a solo effect.... :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good mate, the iron cut seems to be working well for you, do you rate it?

:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation mate, what can i say about the exhaust??!!!!!:thumb:
Such a nice colour, just a shame you can never manage to capture just how nice it is in pics.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results, those wheels really suit the car! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Looks really nice Simon. Do you think the Z8 added to the SN finish?


Z8 IMHO always adds something to the finish, it just makes it so much slicker and adds to the depth, I know that a few Pro's use Z8 over the top of Super Natural with no issues and I didn't have any either on the R32..........:thumb:



rds1985 said:


> good job particularly on the zorsts!new pw?


Had the Nilfisk for a while now but mainly use it just on my motor, if you noticed I changed back to the Powercraft half wasy through the wash as although I have the adaptor for the Nilfisk for my HD Foam Lance I haven't managed to free the Karcher Fitment off it yet..........:devil:

The Nilfisk is good though and it feels a lot more well built..........:thumb:



mk4gtiturbo said:


> Good work ... as always. I've always hankered after an R32 of any mark, shame they have dropped it for the mk6.


Yeah shame about the MK6 and those looking to get something similar will have to make do with the 'R'..............



RyanJon said:


> great work as usual....but why you still posting in the showroom when your a suporter?
> 
> ryan


I explained this one in a recent thread to another forum member but basically I spoke with Whizzer etc and said that I didn't feel my details were justified to go in 'The Studio' as I don't do this Full-Time, it's not something I make a living out of and felt it would degrade those that work hard as Pro's, tough call but I think it's better to know who does what on the forum, we are all 'Supporting' DW but for different reasons and achieving different standards..........



srmtor said:


> great work and write up as always, although the past few ive noticed a disting lack of your little helper!!lol


Sorry mate but she has been working odd shifts of late, next write-up will see her back in action though...........:detailer:



Daniel C said:


> Cracking stuff as usual mate! :thumb:
> 
> Quick question. Does Megs apc foam up after agitating with a brush or does it need a foaming sprayer?


In this instance the Megs APC used in the Engine Bay was using the Foaming Head, the Megs APC used on shuts, etc was the normal spray head. Megs APC does foam slightly when aggitated with brushes but for more foaming the foaming head is what you need............:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Looking good mate, the iron cut seems to be working well for you, do you rate it?
> 
> :thumb:


There is a bit of a discussion going on elsewhere about this on the forum, whether it is any good, for me it does a good job but I would prefer it if it was in bulk, £15 for that sized bottle is expensive and I have nearly used up the one I have currently, I find that depending one how bad the wheel is then you may need 2-3 applications but it does remove more and more each time...........it's worth the investment to try, I know I have been pleased with it and it's saved me some time, which always helps..............


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> I explained this one in a recent thread to another forum member but basically I spoke with Whizzer etc and said that I didn't feel my details were justified to go in 'The Studio' as I don't do this Full-Time, it's not something I make a living out of and felt it would degrade those that work hard as Pro's, tough call but I think it's better to know who does what on the forum, we are all 'Supporting' DW but for different reasons and achieving different standards..........


Good attitude that :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Not trying to start any thinking of becoming a pro topic but, you must be building up a good client base now. I cant believe how many you fit in between working!!!!!

I guess if you like it the way it is then thats great. At least you know if things go pear shaped with work I think theres a slot for you doing it full time. 

Im not talking balls out detail work but there seems to be a nice mid way point between mobile valeting and unit baised serious work you could find yourself nicely in.

Cheers

PaulN

Ps Id pay you to wash my car.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nicely done 


I think the Ed30 wheels suit it well :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Not trying to start any thinking of becoming a pro topic but, you must be building up a good client base now. I cant believe how many you fit in between working!!!!!
> 
> I guess if you like it the way it is then thats great. At least you know if things go pear shaped with work I think theres a slot for you doing it full time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Paul and to be honest it's something I have thought about on many occasions but as sad as it sounds I like my Full-Time job too much, if I didn't enjoy it I wouldn't be here but working on the motor's I do at work it's hard to pack it all in for a life of 'detailing', at the moment for me it's a nice hobby to have.........:thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice write up Baker21,

Its great to see some pics hands on for a change rather than just the before's/during/after's :thumb:

Fair play to you also for having the right attitude twards this site and detailing.
some users dont know their place sometimes, so nice one !
I too have a full time job i love, its great to have a hobby that people really appreciate the work thats put into Detailing.

Ill def be checking out more of your write up's :thumb:

Padraic


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

an awesome job again m8
loving all ya write ups,ive learnt alot off them:thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

great job, as you are with the Supernatural?


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

It's been a while since I read one of your write ups, I forgot how good they are. Really impressive results, I think I will have to get one of those hair removal brushes, looks like it gets so much out of the mats.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Depaip said:


> great job, as you are with the Supernatural?






Sveneng said:


> It's been a while since I read one of your write ups, I forgot how good they are. Really impressive results, I think I will have to get one of those hair removal brushes, looks like it gets so much out of the mats.


If you have Pet Hair on any of your Mats or Carpet then it's a great investment........:thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

how you think the dodo supernatural? I have problems with halos of oil after removing it.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Depaip said:


> how you think the dodo supernatural? I have problems with halos of oil after removing it.


It's the first time I have used it but had no problems with application or removal, seems to go on easy and comes off easy, can't comment on durability but looked OK to me after the detail..........:wave:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Drying time? Me about 30 minutes .............. I would buy the celeste dettaglio of CG, maybe a foot higher.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Simon :thumb:


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quality work there chum, enjoying your write ups only fair to leave you a comment, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like a nice job 

Some serious angle on some of the pics with the compounding pad - just make a note to any newbies watching those pics, keep the pad flat until you know what you are doing.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work again Si. You've made me want to dig the Z8 out for after tomorrows wash! :thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great turn around.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Got a Mk6 Golf in that colour with SN on it. How many layers did you put on? I've only had one go at using SN - any tips or hints from using it? Interesting with the Z8, might try a top coat of that over the SN.

Great work, the R32 looks fantastic now.:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Depaip said:


> Drying time? Me about 30 minutes .............. I would buy the celeste dettaglio of CG, maybe a foot higher.


I just went around the car applying, left for around 10-15 mins and then buffed off..........:thumb:



Finerdetails said:


> looks like a nice job
> 
> Some serious angle on some of the pics with the compounding pad - just make a note to any newbies watching those pics, keep the pad flat until you know what you are doing.


Thanks for the heads up to those reading this thread, always learning............:thumb:



wylie coyote said:


> Got a Mk6 Golf in that colour with SN on it. How many layers did you put on? I've only had one go at using SN - any tips or hints from using it? Interesting with the Z8, might try a top coat of that over the SN.
> 
> Great work, the R32 looks fantastic now.:thumb:


As stated a few times, this is the first time I have used Super Natural, only applied the one coat and it performed pretty much as expected, easy to apply and easy to remove, Z8 certainly adds that something extra..........:thumb:


----------



## Doug (Sep 11, 2007)

That really is stunning work!


----------



## honeyman (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice job as usual, the miltek would explain why it sounded so fruity when he spanked it passed me the other week lol.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

honeyman said:


> Nice job as usual, the miltek would explain why it sounded so fruity when he spanked it passed me the other week lol.


:lol:

You seen this motor then................:car:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb stuff mate:thumb: Another quality post and write up


----------



## honeyman (Aug 17, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> You seen this motor then................:car:


I'm pretty sure it was him, ask him if he went pass a silver/grey M3 at full chat up by CampHill? unfortunately there wasn't enough road for me to catch up lol.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

honeyman said:


> I'm pretty sure it was him, ask him if he went pass a silver/grey M3 at full chat up by CampHill? unfortunately there wasn't enough road for me to catch up lol.


:lol:

I will ask him............:thumb:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the great write up and excellent work


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely motor and colour top job on the golf:thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Another great detail and write up! My boss has a black Mk5 R32 with Miltek exhaust, fantastic noise comes out of them when given the beans


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

As someone else said earlier in this thread; great write up that helps others learn! :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it bad I prefer them wheels on this R32? 

Great read!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Curley89 said:


> Is it bad I prefer them wheels on this R32?
> 
> Great read!


Not at all mate, I think it's nice to have the option to change between the two..........:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what PW do you prefer Simon - your powercraft (looks like a karcher?..) or the nilfisk?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> what PW do you prefer Simon - your powercraft (looks like a karcher?..) or the nilfisk?


The Powercraft is a re-branded Karcher and was a much better buy for the money, it's more powerful and does more than you expect for a £70 machine, the Nilfisk is a much newer machine but it very well built, got some nice features but doesn't have as much grunt as the Powercraft, quieter though so it has it's uses..........:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking nice mate.

As with Iain with regards the rotary. Id also watch out for stuff like door handle edges etc. always worth a tape up, as it wont take much to strip on with a green 3m!

the Iron cut too can upset some powder coated stuff like wheels and calipers etc. 
(Thats not to say dont use it, just dont underestimate what it can do and use with care esp around wheels)

This is only meant to be constructive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> *The Powercraft is a re-branded Karcher *and was a much better buy for the money, it's more powerful and does more than you expect for a £70 machine, the Nilfisk is a much newer machine but it very well built, got some nice features but doesn't have as much grunt as the Powercraft, quieter though so it has it's uses..........:thumb:


So does the Powercraft have the same fitting as a Karcher?


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Sorry mate but she has been working odd shifts of late, next write-up will see her back in action though...........:detailer:


Ill hold you to that!lol :thumb::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JPC said:


> Looking nice mate.
> 
> As with Iain with regards the rotary. Id also watch out for stuff like door handle edges etc. always worth a tape up, as it wont take much to strip on with a green 3m!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and I appreciate the heads up, always learning...........:thumb:

With regards to Iron Cut, I have used it on a fair few wheels now but appreciate it's still an un-known quantity.........:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking good Simon...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

glendog74 said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:


You have dug this one up Glen...........:lol:

Thinking of buying one or something.............


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Great job!! :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome work! I need a Miltek on mine!!!


----------

